# A Report on DC homes in Abaco, Bahamas



## vineyarder (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi All,

Just got back from a fabulous week at "The Abaco Club on Winding Bay, A Ritz-Carlton Managed Club".  This is a truly amazing 520 acre property, and a number of DC's have homes there; ER has 7 homes, PE has 5 (3 still under construction), UR has 2, Lusso Collection has 2, Solstice and Oyster Circle each have 1.  I had a chance to speak with members of several different DC's while on property, and see some of the homes, so I thought that I'd share my observations.  The ER, Solstice, and Oyster Circle homes are by far the biggest and most expensive of the DC homes (as well as the most isolated), with direct beach access from the home, however (IMHO) the PE Platinum and UR homes have by far the best views, overlooking the entire bay, and a short golf-cart ride to the beach.  The PE Platinum and the UR home are essentially identical, with the same floorplan and views; similar homes with a slightly smaller floorplan and slightly inferior views have sold in the last 2 months for $2.6M.  These homes are set on the edge of a cliff, and have three large mahogany decks (one covered, one open, and one cantilevered over the reef, so that you can fish right off the deck; my 11 y/o caught a large grouper and a dozen snapper off the deck, which the restaurant on-property cooked up for us).  Everyone that I met was thrilled with both the resort and their destination club in general, but people from ER did complain about availability and difficulty booking the property.  In addition, two staff members at the resort mentioned that PE was the only club where members didn't seem to have problems booking the home when they want to (could partly be due to the fact that the photos on the PE website don't do the property justice!).  The resort has lots to do, and has the feel of a very upscale 'rustic-luxe' summer camp for families; the no-cars / golf-cart only rule really adds to the relaxed, friendly feel.  Activities on property include beach, kayaks, sailing, water trampoline, pedal boats, horseback riding, fishing (deep-sea, bonefishing, etc.), golf, croquet, billiards, ping-pong, pool, snorkeling, cooking lessons, wine tastings, rum tastings, tennis, sunset sails, etc.  Plenty to do without leaving the property, or you can explore Abaco and the nearby Cays by car, rental boat or ferry.  If you are a member of a DC with this property in its portfolio, you'll love it!  And if you're thinking about joining a DC, this property is a great one to have access to, as long as availability is decent!


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 10, 2007)

UR has four according to their literature, two belong to the Elite ( 4 bedroom, 4611 sq feet) and two belong to the UR ( 2 bedroom , 2159 sq fteet) . Which ones of UR did you view in comparing with PE Platinum. 

Thanks for the report and glad you enjoy it so much. Memories are priceless.


----------



## vineyarder (Jun 10, 2007)

Interesting; the UR home I saw was 2600 sq ft. with 3 bedrooms (2 plus loft); the member staying in it was UR Elite, but I suppose that it is possible that they were staying in the lower clubs house... but they (the member) as well as a resort staff member said UR had 2 homes there, so I'm guessing that the other two may have been inherited leases from T&H?  My understanding was that T&H leased many of their properties, and that UR 'inherited' most of the lease obligations, but are gradually letting them go as the leases expire? To make it more confusing, the UR website seems to just list one home in Abaco (the 4611 sq ft one) in Elite...


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 10, 2007)

UR homes are unirts C05 anbd C06 Cliff Cottage and is suppose to be beachfront.
The two UR Elite homes are Town Cottage Unit 42 and 43. 
Does that help to clearify ?


----------



## vineyarder (Jun 11, 2007)

> UR homes are unirts C05 anbd C06 Cliff Cottage and is suppose to be beachfront.
> The two UR Elite homes are Town Cottage Unit 42 and 43.
> Does that help to clearify ?



The Cliff Cottage is the one that I saw, and it is the one that is very similar to PE (which is Cliff Cottage 8).  All the Cliff Cottages are oceanfront, but not beachfront; they are on the side of the cliff, with decks cantilevered over the water, but in a rocky area - the beach is a short golf cart ride away.  

Cottage 42 & 43 are definately the larger floorplans, and face the other direction, away from the bay, but towards the Atlantic, also on a cliff, but set much further back from the water than the Cliff Cottages.  I believe that both of these are still under construction, so that probably solves the mystery - I would guess that UR owns 4 homes, two of which are completed and 2 of which are under construction.  The Elite cottages will certainly be bigger, but the non-elite Cliff Cottages will have the better views!


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 12, 2007)

I talked to UR and they confirm that all four of their properties are owned and available for use at this time, fwiw.


----------



## puffpuff (Jun 12, 2007)

vineyarder said:


> The Cliff Cottage is the one that I saw, and it is the one that is very similar to PE (which is Cliff Cottage 8).  All the Cliff Cottages are oceanfront, but not beachfront; they are on the side of the cliff, with decks cantilevered over the water, but in a rocky area - the beach is a short golf cart ride away.
> 
> Cottage 42 & 43 are definately the larger floorplans, and face the other direction, away from the bay, but towards the Atlantic, also on a cliff, but set much further back from the water than the Cliff Cottages.  I believe that both of these are still under construction, so that probably solves the mystery - I would guess that UR owns 4 homes, two of which are completed and 2 of which are under construction.  The Elite cottages will certainly be bigger, but the non-elite Cliff Cottages will have the better views!


Do you have any idea what the rental rate would be during low/high/Christams season for these units like the ones you are staying in?


----------



## vineyarder (Jun 12, 2007)

> Do you have any idea what the rental rate would be during low/high/Christams season for these units like the ones you are staying in?



The cliff cottages rent for $1800 - $2800 per night, depending on the season; most of the year they are about $2400 per night.  Interestingly, though, you may only visit the resort once as a non-member renter; if you wish to return, you have to join the Club as a member ($42,500 social membership, $95,000 golf/full membership), at which point you can then either buy a home ($2.5M - $10M) or continue to rent at the same rates!  Of course, the 'once-only' rules do not apply to DC members, as they are considered members through the DC membership.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 12, 2007)

I have to add Abaco Club to my list of must visit locations.


----------

